# fog machine



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Old Man Bakke suggested the 700w model from Spencers. I picked up two a few weeks back for $98 with shipping. They had a buy one, second items 50% off deal. I haven't yet run them though.


----------



## jbaum (Feb 18, 2011)

It all depends on your budget. I have a few of the cheap 400 watt models and they work okay. The new models I would stay away from since they no longer take the timers. I also use some of the 1000 watt Party City models and they produce a lot more fog. Search the forum and you will find a lot of opinions. For a starter I would go with a 1000 watt model, better to have more fog than not enough.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Doesn't belong in the tutorial section. Try props section for existing discussions on various fog machines.


----------



## moosecat (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry BobbyA. Not sure how things work around here yet.


----------

